# Blue Ram Pair Tank



## 750682 (Nov 18, 2015)

10 gallon


----------



## husain_q8 (Dec 27, 2015)

its difficult fish not easy to breeding and care


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow. Nice tank. Just keep changing water and feeding high-quality foods and they should do the rest. Good job!


----------

